# Cash's new Crockpot recipe.



## Missy

I asked Sabine for the simplest cooked recipe she could possibly create. And she delivered. keeping my fingers crossed that it will work for him... cause it took 10 minutes to prepare and cooks in the crockpot on it's own for 45 minutes. I will be doing one week at a time until I see how he does. But eventually I will be able to cook up to two- three months at a time. Although I may need to use a lobster pot not a crock pot.

the COST of one week (remember this is an allergic dog who needs bison)
total weekly cost $15.68, $1.12 a meal...this was without price shopping...just convenient ingredients 

as comparison to what he had been eating: 
Natures Variety at 3 medallion a meal is also $1.12
Addiction canned 1/3 of a can a meal is $ .99 

here are some pictures of the 8 simple ingredients and how it looks in the pot. and done after an hour in the crock pot... veggies still a bit crunchy... decided to hand blend...a work in progress.


----------



## Missy

And Happy Havaneezers!!! I swear poor Jasper knows Cash is getting some extra attention with this... eventually I will get a recipe for him too I think... but he does not need the pricey bison...so I think it will have to be a separate recipe.


----------



## Missy

I started feeding Cash this last Wednesday. We were working crazy schedules the first part of the week so wanted to be home in case there was any transition woes. So far so good. Poops are great. He has not thrown up. He is not acting hungry. He loves it. Unfortunately, our scale was out of batteries... So we didn't weigh him before starting (for that matter before starting the canned). But he is up 1 lb from when I weighed him at the vet about a month ago. But I also don't know how our scale compares to the Vet's.

So I made it again today. And stretched it to 16 days. I also just started his vitamin mix. I was shocked when the order came, so many bottles. But since most were powders it was pretty simple to combine.


----------



## davetgabby

good for you Missy. Sabine can find a way and you have done a great thing to find it out. That looks delicious. That's what our dogs should be eating . You make me feel guilty. One of these days, like I keep telling Tammy. LOL You should send her the pictures.


----------



## waybrook

That looks yummy! Be glad you're in a big city - if Panda needed to eat bison - I can't imagine where I would have to go to find it...not locally that's for sure!


----------



## Kathie

Missy, it does look delicious and easy, too! I'm like Donna and would be hard pressed to find bison around here! Glad he's enjoying it! I bought wild salmon oil last week to put on their food and Abby needed a butt bath the next day and also threw up. Will try again in a few days to see if the salmon oil really was the culprit!


----------



## TilliesMom

Wahoooo! congratulations and welcome to the "club"!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

davetgabby said:


> good for you Missy. Sabine can find a way and you have done a great thing to find it out. That looks delicious. That's what out dogs should be eating . You make me feel guilty. One of these days, like I keep telling Tammy. LOL You should send her the pictures.


Yes, Dave, what is UP with that?! You not cooking for Molly after always telling us we should be? 

Wow, throwing it in the crockpot sounds like a great idea, Missy!! It does look good! *Please* keep us updated on how Cash does on his new diet.


----------



## steveoly

Wow. That looks awesome! We've consulted with Sabine and have finally transitioned from kibble to canned which has gone great. But since the canned is a bit expensive we mix in a few cooked meals which include ground turkey, eggs, pureed veggies etc. Eventually I think we're leaning toward a new consultation for home cooked stuff over canned but haven't quite crossed that bridge yet.

A question for you and others that are going the home cooked route? Are you finding the dogs get the proper nutrients in the food. If not are you using supplements?


----------



## TilliesMom

steveoly said:


> A question for you and others that are going the home cooked route? Are you finding the dogs get the proper nutrients in the food. If not are you using supplements?


Most of us that do home cooked route get a consult from a dog nutriontist and she balances everything and makes sure that the dogs DO get all of the proper nutrients. I have about 8 different, specific powders and crushable pills that I make up each week and put some in her food at each meal.


----------



## davetgabby

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, Dave, what is UP with that?! You not cooking for Molly after always telling us we should be?
> 
> Wow, throwing it in the crockpot sounds like a great idea, Missy!! It does look good! *Please* keep us updated on how Cash does on his new diet.


yeah I know. For that to happen I'd have to learn how to cook. Bacon and eggs is my limit. :brick:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

welllll Dave, you and Tammy helped in my decision to consult Sabine. I had to ask for a diet that will help with the scratching..and weight. I got my diet for Sir Winston last night...and if this one does not work we will be going to Bison...I have to say I have a Choice of raw/cooked and can alternate it...so that I like. 
Now Dave, this thread proves you do not have to know how to cook...just put in crockpot..YEAH.
Thanks for starting this thread...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> I asked Sabine for the simplest cooked recipe she could possibly create. And she delivered. keeping my fingers crossed that it will work for him... cause it took 10 minutes to prepare and cooks in the crockpot on it's own for 45 minutes. I will be doing one week at a time until I see how he does. But eventually I will be able to cook up to two- three months at a time. Although I may need to use a lobster pot not a crock pot.
> 
> the COST of one week (remember this is an allergic dog who needs bison)
> total weekly cost $15.68, $1.12 a meal...this was without price shopping...just convenient ingredients
> 
> as comparison to what he had been eating:
> Natures Variety at 3 medallion a meal is also $1.12
> Addiction canned 1/3 of a can a meal is $ .99
> 
> here are some pictures of the 8 simple ingredients and how it looks in the pot. and done after an hour in the crock pot... veggies still a bit crunchy... decided to hand blend...a work in progress.


What size crockpot are you using? Do you use a blender, or just a food chopper? Looks very good!! Do you get the Bison in the grocery? We don't have it here in the south as far as I know..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

My raw/cooked combo diet for Sir Winston contains only two meats, two veggies and coconut oil and his peanut butter for his pipe bone which he chews as a treat...plus of course the supplements...Easy Peasy...and I like I can give it raw or cooked! Sabine rocks...


----------



## Missy

POOR CASH! Just shy of a month on this diet, Cash has hot spots and green gunky eyes. He may have developed his first hot spot when I first switched to canned, back when he was not digesting raw, but i thought it was a bug bite. But yesterday I noticed another red patch below his eye. Both spots have missing hair. And today... Big goopy globs of green eye gunk. And the poor boy is rubbing his face. I gave him a 1/4 of a zyrtec tonight (he had a reverse reaction to benedryl... He became scary hyper) 

His skin does great on NV raw... His tummy is better on home cooked or canned. 

very frustrated. 

(oh and I just made 3 more weeks...all nicely portioned in the freezer. )


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> POOR CASH! Just shy of a month on this diet, Cash has hot spots and green gunky eyes. He may have developed his first hot spot when I first switched to canned, back when he was not digesting raw, but i thought it was a bug bite. But yesterday I noticed another red patch below his eye. Both spots have missing hair. And today... Big goopy globs of green eye gunk. And the poor boy is rubbing his face. I gave him a 1/4 of a zyrtec tonight (he had a reverse reaction to benedryl... He became scary hyper)
> 
> His skin does great on NV raw... His tummy is better on home cooked or canned.
> 
> very frustrated.
> 
> (oh and I just made 3 more weeks...all nicely portioned in the freezer. )


Have you had tests done on Cash? I am late to the party here, so just delete if this does not work, but I saw where you can go to Jean Dobb's site and get some saliva testing done for a reasonable amount. I think it was 250.00 for two panels and 140.00 for one panel of tests...just fyi...you may already know what to do. What does Sabine say? so frustrating. So far mine are just hungry.....but eat well and doing okay on the raw.


----------



## krandall

So sorryto hear that, Missy! Poor guy!


----------



## Missy

Thanks. Flynn, yes. Actually,Cash was part of her clinical trial. My boy is NOT reactive to anything. Lol. Of course I know otherwise. I will write Sabine and see what she suggests... I just wouldnt know where to start. I suspect supplements which are in the canned and the home made but not the commercial raw which is whole foods except vit e to preserve. I just don't think I am able to prepare a whole food diet that does not need any supps.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> Thanks. Flynn, yes. Actually,Cash was part of her clinical trial. My boy is NOT reactive to anything. Lol. Of course I know otherwise. I will write Sabine and see what she suggests... I just wouldnt know where to start. I suspect supplements which are in the canned and the home made but not the commercial raw which is whole foods except vit e to preserve. I just don't think I am able to prepare a whole food diet that does not need any supps.


I think Sabine is either on vacation, or about to go, but I am sure she will answer you..she won't be that out of touch...lol... I don't know the only raw diet I saw that did not appear to have supplements was the prey raw..which I cannot do..would the diet you have made for Cash be bad for Jasper??? I know you hate to waste all that work too!


----------



## Missy

Thanks for that info, I had forgotten if she was on vacay this week or next.

the Nature's Variety Raw, does not list supplements except mixed tochipherals and citric acid. but I did notice beef in their bison formula... I wonder if this is a new formula? I've written them.



> Bison, Bison Liver, Beef Kidney, Beef, Raw Ground Bison Bone, Bison Heart, Bison Kidney, Fruit Pectin, Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Montmorillonite Clay, Dried Apples, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Olive Oil, Honey, Mixed Tocopherols with Citric Acid (a natural preservative), Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove.


At one point, when I said "the he** with this" and tried to feed them both the same food (cash's) I thought Jasper was getting hot spots from the bison! As a puppy, all he would eat was evangers canned bison! about a year ago, when I tried feeding him cash's NV bison (instead of his NV raw chicken) sure enough he had the first hot spots he has had since a puppy! but it takes a while... so what I might do is give him a meal every now and then. Perhaps Cash too, once he gets back to normal.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

It is so irritating to have them allergic to something and not know what it is, or be able to avoid it...frustrating is not even close to the right word...lol


----------



## Thumper

I've made bison a few times for Gucci, I have to put more rice in it because it gives her the runs a wee bit, bison and turkey.

Looks pretty appetizing though! I honestly think homecooking is less expensive than some of the fancy dog foods, but I get bent over buying the vitamins, I think.. lol

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom

Kara, but once you BUY the vitamins/supplements, they last FOREVER! I am still using the original ones I bought when I started home cooking last June!!
and it is TONS cheaper, that's why I went this route.


----------



## Missy

Tons cheaper unless you are using bison and mahi mahi! 

Tammy how long did it take for you to get a recipe worked out for Tillie?


----------



## TilliesMom

Missy said:


> Tons cheaper unless you are using bison and mahi mahi!
> 
> Tammy how long did it take for you to get a recipe worked out for Tillie?


ha ha ha, true, true! I am getting off WAY easy because Tillie is so tiny and we KNOW through the blood tests what she is allergic to. Her protien is 85% lean ground beef! How awesome is that!? LOL and she's only 9 lbs so she doesn't eat much.
Tillie is still using the original recipie Sabine made for her last June. Tillie did NOT like the cod and would eat around it so wetook it out and had to adjust a few things around that to make sure her diet was still balanced.

I'm sorry you are having such a tough time finding something that helps the boys....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Right now I am using the leanest ground beef I can find, last week I bought sirloin roast and had it ground..but the other ingredients are not too bad...I hope I don't have to go to Bison...we don't know yet..trying to see if SW will stop his scratching..but I feel good about the food..


----------



## Missy

*POOR CASH!*

going to the vet just to make sure it isn't anything else.


----------



## misstray

Oh wow. That looks sore. Poor Cash.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Let us know Missy, it looks very uncomfortable for the little guy and I know you hate it..Every pet I have is scratchng...I know we have lots of allergens out there right now...but like you I am tired or it...Hugs


----------



## krandall

Poor Cash! That looks really sore! I hope the vet can help you figure out what it is and how to deal with it!


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh! Poor guy!!!  what did the vet say??


----------



## Missy

Flynn, I haven't tried this yet. But pork is a lean somewhat unique protein. And a lot less expensive than bison. They don't use it much in commercial dog foods so SW may not have built antibodies to it. 

Cash goes to the vet at 4 (just so I can get caught in rush hour traffic on my 2nd to last day of vacation ) but I'm glad she could fit us in.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thanks Missy, I don't think he has had any pork. I wish I had not tried so many dry dog food diets..but I did, hoping it was grain, etc. I have only been feeding a week, but he continues to scratch..it breaks my heart and I know with Cash it breaks yours! SW has had a couple of stomach/pancreatitis possibly, attacks, but only when he was into some chicken skin/stock and fat..otherwise he seems okay as far as I can tell with stomach problems. I hope the vet has an immediate answer for you, it is so hard to wait...thanks for sharing about the pork.


----------



## Missy

As usual Cash was on the mend by time we got to the Vet. The patches in the photo were already drying out. She cultured it just to make sure. But really thought they were allergic. She went back in the records and noted other times I had come in in June and august with hot spots for Cash, and at least two of times I had been trying a new food. (good records). He also was up a 1/2 lb since the new diet. So.... She thought we should give the raw bison (natures variety) another go, since that is what he has done the best on consistently. Hopefully the undigested problem was a fluke or just a bag. 

So, really back to square one on the diet...but Cash is doing ok.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> As usual Cash was on the mend by time we got to the Vet. The patches in the photo were already drying out. She cultured it just to make sure. But really thought they were allergic. She went back in the records and noted other times I had come in in June and august with hot spots for Cash, and at least two of times I had been trying a new food. (good records). He also was up a 1/2 lb since the new diet. So.... She thought we should give the raw bison (natures variety) another go, since that is what he has done the best on consistently. Hopefully the undigested problem was a fluke or just a bag.
> 
> So, really back to square one on the diet...but Cash is doing ok.


So glad it is not something like SA...and if you are washing off his feet and face when he comes inside, that is about all you can do I guess for allergies, with all the food changes...it is a mystery...I hate allergies...Hugs to Cash..


----------

